# Opening a US Dollar account in Ireland?



## rory22 (17 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking to open a US$ account which has atm card. Does anybody know where I might be able to open one of these?
Cheers.


----------



## John Rambo (17 Sep 2009)

Any bank I'd say...I had one with BOI until recently.


----------



## rory22 (17 Sep 2009)

Thnaks John Rambo, could you get a atm card with that account? I have seen an account with AIB but the charges are quite high.


----------



## John Rambo (19 Sep 2009)

rory22 said:


> Thnaks John Rambo, could you get a atm card with that account? I have seen an account with AIB but the charges are quite high.


 
I'm not sure...unlikely though I'd say (without being some kind of customised, i.e. expensive, product).


----------



## rednep (22 Aug 2010)

What interest retes do these banks offer on american dollar accounts???


----------



## Lightning (22 Aug 2010)

USD rates are generally very low at the moment. 

PTSB USD rates are [broken link removed].


----------



## droileen (23 Aug 2010)

No ATM card available, as it is usually a deposit account


----------

